# Trying to find a good CDL-A job,post season.



## cdldiesel (Jan 23, 2013)

I may be a bit early with this post but I have been trying to find a small to medium size,local trucking company that is looking for drivers. I really am not sure where to start and I wanted to throw up a flag since the snow is melting on us.

I have my CDL-A Tank with HAZ MAT. I have been working part time for a guy now who may be closing his business. I plow for a very reputable company in Northern IL, also. I have a small transport company as well. I am doing some OTR but need something more stable. My tractor trailer experience is about a year or so but I have been pulling trailers since I was a teenager. I also have plowed for several years. In addition, I have installed Semi-tractor glass for 20 years.

I have my own 1-ton that has gotten some work now, due to the downsizing of my current employer's business. I have excellent references and can also provide contact info for my own customers, in addition to people I have worked for. I ran a family business for a long time and I thought I could find a similar environment, possibly.

I'm not against a larger company if I could plan on staying at one employer. Job stability is really important to me right now. If anyone can throw in some advice, I would welcome that. Thanks and I hope this post is not too far off it's topic base.

Bill 630-518-7841
Email [email protected]


----------

